# Pol nabbed on New Hampshire booze run



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

State Rep. Michael Rodrigues' state car is parked outside a NH State liquor store.

*By Michele McPhee, Dave Wedge and Hillary Chabot
*Wednesday, September 2, 2009 -

A Westport lawmaker who voted to hike the state sales and alcohol taxes was spotted brazenly piling booze in his car - adorned with his State House license plate - in the parking lot of a tax-free New Hampshire liquor store, the Herald has learned.
Michael J. Rodrigues' blue Ford Crown Victoria, emblazoned with his "House 29" Massachusetts license plate, was parked outside a Granite State liquor store on Interstate-95 South over the weekend, according to a witness who provided pictures to the Herald.
The witness, who requested anonymity, claimed he approached Rodrigues, noted his State House plate, and asked if he was on personal or official business. Rodrigues, who was loading booze into his car, snapped "mind your own business," the witness said.
The witness' account was also posted yesterday on Citizens for Limited Taxation's Web site.
A member of the powerful House Ways and Means Committee, Rodrigues did not return several phone calls yesterday. But in an online interview with The Standard-Times in New Bedford, he acknowledged buying the booze during a bathroom stop while he and his wife were on a weekend getaway in New Hampshire.
He also blamed the brouhaha on "Republican demagoguery."
"Unfortunately, I think that's why the Republican Party is in such bad shape in Massachusetts," Rodrigues is quoted as saying. "The electorate here is smart enough to figure out what they're up to."

Full Story:

Pol nabbed on New Hampshire booze run - BostonHerald.com

New Hampshire booze run puts rep at top of idiot heap

*By Howie Carr
*Wednesday, September 2, 2009 -









Photo by Mark Garfinkel (file) 
CASE CLOSED: Rep. Michael J. Rodrigues, seen here loading golf clubs into his trunk during a 2005 Hyannis trip, was spotted at a New Hampshire liquor store over the weekend.

The competition is always fierce, but this morning we have a new Dumbest State Rep.
Come on down, Rep. Michael Rodrigues, (D-Westport). He's in the mix every year for the coveted DSR award, a 50-year-old career layabout whose blinding intellect lights up the room like a three-watt bulb.
But now, he rises above the other perennial contenders for the coveted DSR award, more commonly known as the Kujawski. Wait 'til next year, John Rogers and Ben Swan.
In what may be a first, Rodrigues (rhymes with, "dumb as bricks") snagged the award out of state - specifically, at a New Hampshire liquor store. When this photo was taken, Rodrigues was picking up some distilled spirits just after he voted to impose a 6.25 percent sales tax on liquor sales in the commonwealth.
In other words, do as he says, not as he does.
Being spotted at a New Hampshire state packy was stupid enough, but what makes it worse is that he was driving a Ford with his own personal House license plate - 29.
A call placed to Rodrigues yesterday was answered by his aide. She said he was at the State House but was on another line. I gave her my number but when the phone didn't ring, I knew it was him. I called again. A machine answered. The rep was taking it on the lam.

Full Story:

New Hampshire booze run puts rep at top of idiot heap - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, the evil Republicans made you load up on out of state booze, you hypocritical shit!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

"Republican demagoguery"?

Are you shitting me?

The Republican Party is about as relevant in Massachusetts as the Whigs and the Federalists....the sad thing is, this hypocritical moron will no doubt be re-elected, soley because he has the big "D" next to his name.

We get the government we deserve......let's say it together...."Baaa....baaaa".


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Were outnumbered by the constituents on the gov't teet and the hippies. Moving to a red state after retirement, there's no hope for this sinking ship.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

he can still pay the tax when he fills out his 1040...................ha


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

He should have picked up some fireworks while he was in NH as well! Thats why we call them Demorats. They demonstrate their ratty behavior all the time....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The Law is for the regular people.It does not apply to the likes of


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Not to defend this guy, but he was in NH for a vacation. Should he have to drive back to MA to buy booze? The only thing that annoys me is that he is using a state car. If he was driving his personal vehicle, no one would know who this guys was?!?!?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Chree said:


> Not to defend this guy, but he was in NH for a vacation. Should he have to drive back to MA to buy booze?
> _*The only thing that annoys me is that he is using a state car*_
> If he was driving his personal vehicle, no one would know who this guys was?!?!?


That's the whole point. It is quite possible that we paid for his gas, never mind his official car to be used on a vacation.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chree said:


> Not to defend this guy, but he was in NH for a vacation. Should he have to drive back to MA to buy booze? The only thing that annoys me is that he is using a state car. If he was driving his personal vehicle, no one would know who this guys was?!?!?


Are you shi##ing me? Since when are taxpayer funded vehicles used for personal business in NH? The fact that it only annoys you that an elected state official is using a tax payer funded vehicle for a personal vacation pretty much sums up voters (Democrats) in this state. THis is an outrage and if your a taxpayer who is not outraged I will assume that you will continue to vote democrat no matter what!


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Chree said:


> Not to defend this guy, but he was in NH for a vacation. Should he have to drive back to MA to buy booze? The only thing that annoys me is that he is using a state car. If he was driving his personal vehicle, no one would know who this guys was?!?!?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My blood pressure rose even higher today. Another example of politicians just not getting it. Thanks to the guy who took the picture, we need more like him out there every day...and if they harrassed the guy too, all the better. This is infuriating, I hope the citizens of this state take his example, and purchase their booze out of state as well. Since we can't get the rest of the sheep in this state to vote with their brains, let us vote with our wallets.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought the House plates were for personal cars - Lord knows I have seen enough family members tooling around in cars with House and Senate plates. I don't think this is an official state vehicle. I think it is interesting that he drives blue Crown Vic with House plates but I would bet he or his campaign owns the car.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I kind of thought from the start that this was all Bush's fault. Now I'm really convinced.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

MPD703 said:


> I thought the House plates were for personal cars - Lord knows I have seen enough family members tooling around in cars with House and Senate plates. I don't think this is an official state vehicle. I think it is interesting that he drives blue Crown Vic with House plates but I would bet he or his campaign owns the car.


I don't care if it was a taxi. You want to impose taxes and take away freedoms from people you better live by the rules you force on others.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

MPD703 said:


> I think it is interesting that he drives blue Crown Vic with House plates but I would bet he or his campaign owns the car.


Hah! So he's a whacker too! :moon:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MPD703 said:


> I thought the House plates were for personal cars - Lord knows I have seen enough family members tooling around in cars with House and Senate plates. I don't think this is an official state vehicle. _*I think it is interesting that he drives blue Crown Vic with House plates but I would bet he or his campaign owns the car.*_




Maybe he is a Whacker-Tax Slacker and a little F**ker.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Chree,
How many people going on vacation and buy so much booze that they are scraping their bumper on the pavement. Wake up!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

BRION24 said:


> Hey Chree,
> How many people going on vacation and buy so much booze that they are scraping their bumper on the pavement. Wake up!!!!


You have a point....that dude was obviously buying in bulk to avoid the very tax he voted to impose on everyone else.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michele McPhee *

*Tool Pigeon story goes international. I will collect signatures for anyone who wants to run against Rep. Michael Rodrigues for the legislature. We need a Bristol County resident with integrity who wants to land a lifetime pension, a hack schedule, an...d a staff of sign-holders who are related to other lawmakers. 96.9 FM WTKK*



*Mass. lawmaker buys tax-free N.H. alcohol. - UPI.com
Source: Latest news, Latest News Headlines, news articles, news video, news photos - UPI.com
A Massachusetts lawmaker who voted to raise state alcohol taxes was spotted stocking up at a tax-free New Hampshire liquor store, the Boston Herald reports.
*


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Chree said:


> Not to defend this guy, but he was in NH for a vacation. Should he have to drive back to MA to buy booze? The only thing that annoys me is that he is using a state car. If he was driving his personal vehicle, no one would know who this guys was?!?!?


I'm not quit sure if that was a state motor vehicle. House reps get to buy or should I say can get issued house plates for their own personal motor vehicles. State motor vehicle with state plates are not allowed out of the great commonwealth.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It is his personal car.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Anyone here on this site???


Went to NH two times this Summer for two weeks each time. We bought booze two cases at a time, in other words evry day. But there was four of us drinking.

Besides, 1 minivan, two kids, wife and luggage? Who the hell has room for liquor. My Brothers-in-law who were coming too were in the same situation.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

mtc said:


> Anyone here on this site???


Yeah but we are not the ones cramming higher alcohol taxes down everyone's throat. The guy's a scumbag and he got caught being the douche that he is.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If he had bought a couple of bottles, that would be fine, even with the whole tax thing, but in bulk is insulting to the people of this great, glorious and often times befuddled Commonwealth. It IS his personal car, but he's got HOUSE PLATES, so he's not only a swine for giving the finger to the very law HE HELPED PASS, but he's a total dumbass for doing it in the car with those plates! He's a dumbass or an arrogant S.O.B.

Either way, I'm glad he's not MY Rep. and Lord knows, I'd never vote for him. If he were running unopposesd, I'd rather write in Scooby Doo than give him my vote.

I think he should get a visit from a dozen or so liquor store owners from border towns. I bet they'd have a few choice comments to throw his way.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> If he had bought a couple of bottles, that would be fine, even with the whole tax thing, but in bulk is insulting to the people of this great, glorious and often times befuddled Commonwealth. It IS his personal car, but he's got HOUSE PLATES, so he's not only a swine for giving the finger to the very law HE HELPED PASS, but he's a total dumbass for doing it in the car with those plates! He's a dumbass _*and *_an arrogant S.O.B.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad he's not MY Rep. and Lord knows, I'd never vote for him. If he were running unopposesd, I'd rather write in Scooby Doo than give him my vote.
> 
> I think he should get a visit from a dozen or so liquor store owners from border towns. I bet they'd have a few choice comments to throw his way.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Left Wing, Right Wing. The only differences are the symbol and the color. Everything else is just broken promises.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Samurai said:


> Left Wing, Right Wing. The only differences are the symbol and the color. Everything else is just broken promises.


Well, not true. Obama promised a change. He is changing things as we speak. He is bringing us in to the stench of Socialism.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Well, not true. Obama promised a change. He is changing things as we speak. He is bringing us in to the stench of Socialism.


Not really. Do you remember what socialism was, no one decided where they worked and everyone was paid the same.. except the top ruling class...

Now if you are referring to his attempt to give everyone access to health care, I understand you have fear.. especially with all the propaganda floating around. Be it fox, limbaugh, cnn, or msnbc. Who here actually read and understood what is trying to be passed without relying on biased pundits?

I believe if not offering everyone healthcare, real changes that allow everyone to access health care affordably and to not have people denied for pre-existing conditions. It's too bad our politicians, and our constetutes are so busy hating the other side that we can't have a serious discussion on health care and make the real and necessary changes that our system needs.

Now if you believe America is all of a sudden going to be the USAR, or something(USSR pun) I highly doubt it.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Samurai said:


> Not really. Do you remember what socialism was, no one decided where they worked and everyone was paid the same.. except the top ruling class...
> 
> Now if you are referring to his attempt to give everyone access to health care, I understand you have fear.. especially with all the propaganda floating around. Be it fox, limbaugh, cnn, or msnbc. Who here actually read and understood what is trying to be passed without relying on biased pundits?
> 
> ...


Your ignorance is astounding. Read any history book on the makings and beginnings of a socialist country. We are following that road map to the T.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Samurai said:


> Not really. Do you remember what socialism was, no one decided where they worked and everyone was paid the same.. except the top ruling class...
> 
> Now if you are referring to his attempt to give everyone access to health care, I understand you have fear.. especially with all the propaganda floating around. Be it fox, limbaugh, cnn, or msnbc. Who here actually read and understood what is trying to be passed without relying on biased pundits?
> 
> ...


Listen asshole, don't you go telling me what Socialism is. I was born in USSR, and lived there until I was 11. My parents fled that shithole in 1979 and came here, legally I might add. What was happening there, was total government control "We Know what's good for the people" mentality. That's where we are headed with this administration. Your opinion is something that you might be entitled to, but I lived "Socialism" and I do appreciate this country more then you can possibly imagine. You have no basis for comparison, you are nothing but sheep.



sgthoskins said:


> Your ignorance is astounding. Read any history book on the makings and beginnings of a socialist country. We are following that road map to the T.


You can always tell a liberal. You just can't tell him much.

BTW Samurai, have you received your Stimulus Package yet?


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Listen asshole, don't you go telling me what Socialism is. I was born in USSR, and lived there until I was 11. My parents fled that shithole in 1979 and came here, legally I might add. What was happening there, was total government control "We Know what's good for the people" mentality. That's where we are headed with this administration. Your opinion is something that you might be entitled to, but I lived "Socialism" and I do appreciate this country more then you can possibly imagine. You have no basis for comparison, you are nothing but sheep.
> 
> You can always tell a liberal. You just can't tell him much.
> 
> BTW Samurai, have you received your Stimulus Package yet?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rodrigues says he'll pay alcohol taxes*

By Herald News Staff

Posted Sep 03, 2009 @ 01:03 PM
Last update Sep 03, 2009 @ 07:58 PM

Westport -

State Rep. Michael Rodrigues, who has caught heat for buying liquor in New Hampshire on his way back from a weekend trip, said he will pay the Massachusetts sales tax on the three bottles of hard liquor and two bottles of wine he bought, according to the Associated Press.

Rodrigues was spotted at a rest stop by a member of the group Citizens for Limited Taxation, who took a picture of his car in the store's parking lot. The photo was then circulated to the media.

The Republican Party of Massachusetts quickly criticized Rodrigues, a Democrat who represents Westport and Fall River, as hypocritical for buying liquor outside Massachusetts, where his purchase wouldn't be taxed. Rodrigues supported the state's sales tax increase that went into effect last month, as well as taxing alcohol sales for the first time.

Full Story:

Rodrigues says he?ll pay alcohol taxes - Fall River, MA - The Herald News


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

> Rodrigues says he'll pay alcohol taxes


Well no shit Sherlock, thanks for following the law as you assholes wrote it. Does he want a fucking medal?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This pretty much sums it up.

_"Character is doing the right thing when nobody's looking. There are too many people who think that the only thing that's right is to get by, and the only thing that's wrong is to get caught. ~J.C. Watts"

_


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> He should have picked up some fireworks while he was in NH as well! Thats why we call them Demorats. They demonstrate their ratty behavior all the time....


Chris!
is that like Arthur in the Shuttle picking up booze out at the liquor store next to Owen O'leary's???? Get a pic of that and show the president! Oh shit! the booze is for him!


----------

